# Smoking debate....



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll post this here, because I know a lot of you wont find the location of this .


So, what is you may not know but, smoking has become a little bit of a debate here......

Should there be no smoking on the tour ranges ?

What if they had a designated area to only smoke?

Step back into the main trail away from anyone?

Don't care either way?

What are some of your thoughts ??


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

I personally think that smoking is disgusting and shouldn't be allowed in any public place, but I do understand that I am way on the anti side of things. But seriously if it is a distraction to the shooter than common decency dictates showing respect. Just as I would not be talking during your shot I would expect that whomever I was shooting with would refrain from puffing while I am shooting. If you want to do it on the walk to the next stake then have at it. Just let me lead.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well as long as they smoke an are respectful in where the smoke is blowing I don't care.......but as we all know to some they don't think about it and just light up anywhere. I also don't like seeing the cigarette butts laying every where on the range.......my wife shreds all but the filter and then puts it in her shooting chair!!


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Well I don't like the way some shooters kick the leafs around before they shoot, or shuffle their feet, or take a deep breath, or use binoculars, or grunt when they draw, or miss the target which slows down the shoot, or talk about drinking beer, or talk at all. Heck, why don't we just vote on a ban to ban everything!


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

I am of the salt that archery is a sport. I find no link between smoking and sport in today's arena... So, I would tend to fall on the side that yes smoking should not be permitted on the ranges. It is not that it affects my shooting or my moral fiber, but there are many impressionables on the ranges that don't need to see smoking related to the sport. Same for dipping. If your'e going to dip or chew, by god, man up and gut it or have a discrete spit container! I am all but tired of watching guys spit all over the stake areas, common lanes in front of man, women and child. If you wouldn't do it on the front steps of your church, or your grandma's porch, have the same courtesy on the ranges! This is coming from a dipper, so no need to flare. I will out right come out and say that smoking cigars should be banned! period!


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I personally I don’t have a big problem with it as long as they stay out of my face. The first ASA shoot that I attended I was shocked at how many shooters smoked but most are pretty considerate. My biggest complaint is with them leaving their trash (cigarette butts) on the course.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

shooter64 said:


> I personally I don’t have a big problem with it as long as they stay out of my face. The first ASA shoot that I attended I was shocked at how many shooters smoked but most are pretty considerate. My biggest complaint is with them leaving their trash (cigarette butts) on the course.


Absolutely, butts on the course should be a big no-no. With outdoor events smokers should be advised to stay at least 10 feet away from others and DO NOT discard butts anywhere on the course. Which means don't flick them into the woods either.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I smoke but I don't smoke when I'm shooting. For about 15 minutes after I smoke I can don't hold the bow as steady. Others smoking on the range has not been a problem for me. 

Smokers need to be considerate of other people. I smoke and even I don't want smoke blowing into my face. I smoke and I won't smoke in my house. I smoke and I only get "no smoking" rooms at hotels.

I also occasionally belch and fart........... I don't get in other folks face to do that (except on special occasions) so I damn sure try to keep my smoke from bothering other folks. It is common courtesy.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I can't say that I've had a single smoker....err....anyone smoke in my groups over the last couple years. This issue has never crossed my mind. 

If they did, I wouldn't care as long they aren't in my face and they don't throw their butts on the ground.


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't stand smell of smoke..I'm not trying to get bad lungs from 2nd hand smoke and get really annoyed by people who smoke in public. I say do it in your car with you widows up or in your house with your doors shut if u wanna pay to kill yourself go ahead but don't involve me when doing it.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

We are outside, who cares if people smoke. I hate smoking by the way but I have never been bothered by it at a shoot. Its not like your stuck in room with the person we are outdoors


----------



## Roughster (Oct 29, 2012)

One hundred percent in favor of banning smoking in any public place, indoor or outside. That smoke goes somewhere and if you smell it, you are breathing known carcinogens.

Sent from my UTAB71 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I smoke but I don't smoke when I'm shooting. For about 15 minutes after I smoke I can don't hold the bow as steady. Others smoking on the range has not been a problem for me.
> 
> Smokers need to be considerate of other people. I smoke and even I don't want smoke blowing into my face. I smoke and I won't smoke in my house. I smoke and I only get "no smoking" rooms at hotels.
> 
> I also occasionally belch and fart........... I don't get in other folks face to do that (except on special occasions) so I damn sure try to keep my smoke from bothering other folks. It is common courtesy.


Now that is funny! LOL... good post


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> I smoke but I don't smoke when I'm shooting. For about 15 minutes after I smoke I can don't hold the bow as steady. Others smoking on the range has not been a problem for me.
> 
> Smokers need to be considerate of other people. I smoke and even I don't want smoke blowing into my face. I smoke and I won't smoke in my house. I smoke and I only get "no smoking" rooms at hotels.
> 
> I also occasionally belch and fart........... I don't get in other folks face to do that (except on special occasions) so I damn sure try to keep my smoke from bothering other folks. It is common courtesy.



Wouldn't that be a little hard for you to get into a lot of.peoples faces....lol

But , in all seriousness this came up in a big discussion


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Smoking isn't illegal....yet. And it well seems every anti-smoker and the Law discriminates big time. Why? Kid gets caught buying cigarettes and the store and employee gets hammered by the law. The kid that bought the cigarettes, fake identification, has the cigarettes taken away and sent down the road. Yep, illegal to sell to minor, but not illegal for the minor to smoke. How about that?
Does the law enforce non smoking of kids at schools? Hell, no. I go by high school in a nearby city and just off school grounds kids are smoking like there is no tomorrow. And this in plain sight and on main street and the cops parked in the parking nearby. Oh yeah, lets not forget the law and scamming the stores for illegal sales. Yep, send in under age kid with a fake ID that is all but fool proof and Wham! Store and employee is nailed! Yep, they should have caught the near impossible to distinguish fake ID. 

Well, I already got into this in the ASA Forums. "Tours," coming from bhtr3d means outdoor ASA events. I can go a long time without smoking, but let the action get slow or boring and I get antsy. I've gone to many club 3Ds and went through 30 and 40 targets and never lit up. And smoking a cigarette seems a no-no and smoking a cigar is okay, same was with the lip stuff or chewing tobacco. And I know of people who have died from lung cancer that never smoked a day in their lives..... 

My complaint came from a FITA Indoor event where smoking wasn't allowed even on the club grounds. Smoking in your car in the parking lot wasn't allowed. Before it was over 3 or 4 us refused to attend the event. Some event. 16 I think attended. 

Health? I worked in factory where sometimes you couldn't see 100 yards down the isle. Coolant and oil fumes like a fog bank. And then try that with temperatures up to 125 degrees. Coolant fumes so bad that some not use to it would get a good sniff at a chip tub and instantly slammed with a headache that would drive them to their knees. BUT! According Federal regulations, no problem.

Want a designated smoking area? Fine. Just make sure there's enough for all on any range.
Want to ban smoking at ASA events? Fine. The ASA just lost another member.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> Smoking isn't illegal....yet. And it well seems every anti-smoker and the Law discriminates big time. Why? Kid gets caught buying cigarettes and the store and employee gets hammered by the law. The kid that bought the cigarettes, fake identification, has the cigarettes taken away and sent down the road. Yep, illegal to sell to minor, but not illegal for the minor to smoke. How about that?
> Does the law enforce non smoking of kids at schools? Hell, no. I go by high school in a nearby city and just off school grounds kids are smoking like there is no tomorrow. And this in plain sight and on main street and the cops parked in the parking nearby. Oh yeah, lets not forget the law and scamming the stores for illegal sales. Yep, send in under age kid with a fake ID that is all but fool proof and Wham! Store and employee is nailed! Yep, they should have caught the near impossible to distinguish fake ID.
> 
> Well, I already got into this in the ASA Forums. "Tours," coming from bhtr3d means outdoor ASA events. I can go a long time without smoking, but let the action get slow or boring and I get antsy. I've gone to many club 3Ds and went through 30 and 40 targets and never lit up. And smoking a cigarette seems a no-no and smoking a cigar is okay, same was with the lip stuff or chewing tobacco. And I know of people who have died from lung cancer that never smoked a day in their lives.....
> ...


wow all this over a cigarette.lol Personally I dont care as long as I dont have to breathe it. What really pisses me off about smokers is the ones the just throw the butts whereeve they feel like it specially when you are driving behind them.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I hate smokers in groups....unless there are mosquitos...:wink:


----------



## adrian_aka (Dec 18, 2012)

I am from Europe and I find it sad that in the "country of the free" you fell the need to make up all sort of stupid ass rules who limit your freedoms ! I think that the only rule should be respect !


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

adrian_aka said:


> I am from Europe and I find it sad that in the "country of the free" you fell the need to make up all sort of stupid ass rules who limit your freedoms ! I think that the only rule should be respect !


We used to be the land of the free.

Smokers in the U.S. actually deserve a pat on the back as the bear the burden of many liberal programs through the sin tax. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I think we should start enforcing the rules that are already in place prior to placing new rules. For example:

1. Spectators should not distract shooters. (including wifes, crying babies, pizza delivery, etc)
2. Electronic devices (Iphones with cameras in use, ring tones not turned off, full conversations)
3. Rangefinders on unknown days (rangefinders found in bags)
4. Targets (Scoring rings still touch)
5. All shooters shooting within specified time.

The list goes on. All of these were witnessed in Newberry.Let's build the foundation strong prior to trying to put the walls up 

As far as the anti smoking comments, I see some of the same folks pull up to McDonalds and order a number 1 large with a coke and ingest 2,000 calories in one meal. Pick your poison. lol


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I smoke and I try to be considerate of people around me. I don't intentionally stand in front of a crowd and let my 2nd hand smoke blow in their face. Yes I know it's a very bad habit but it's also very hard to quit. I've tried numerous times. When I'm on the courses I try no to smoke until I'm done shooting unless there are others in my group that smoke, then I will


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

A friend of mine about got sick in fl.he said he had never seen it that bad before on the range my range was not bad.both my parents smoked growing upand I did learn to hate them I would not even date people who smoke.but I do believe in freedoms respect is the key.but to a smoker most don't think any thing butt getting that fix .


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont mind guys smoking one bit. cigars smell even better!! :thumbs_up 

what I dont like is guys who throw theirs butts on the ground. I have told a couple of men that are plenty older than me to pick up their cig butts. I think if a shoot said "no smoking" it would turn plenty of people away.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> Smoking isn't illegal....yet. And it well seems every anti-smoker and the Law discriminates big time. Why? Kid gets caught buying cigarettes and the store and employee gets hammered by the law. The kid that bought the cigarettes, fake identification, has the cigarettes taken away and sent down the road. Yep, illegal to sell to minor, but not illegal for the minor to smoke. How about that?
> Does the law enforce non smoking of kids at schools? Hell, no. I go by high school in a nearby city and just off school grounds kids are smoking like there is no tomorrow. And this in plain sight and on main street and the cops parked in the parking nearby. Oh yeah, lets not forget the law and scamming the stores for illegal sales. Yep, send in under age kid with a fake ID that is all but fool proof and Wham! Store and employee is nailed! Yep, they should have caught the near impossible to distinguish fake ID.
> 
> Well, I already got into this in the ASA Forums. "Tours," coming from bhtr3d means outdoor ASA events. I can go a long time without smoking, but let the action get slow or boring and I get antsy. I've gone to many club 3Ds and went through 30 and 40 targets and never lit up. And smoking a cigarette seems a no-no and smoking a cigar is okay, same was with the lip stuff or chewing tobacco. And I know of people who have died from lung cancer that never smoked a day in their lives.....
> ...


I think that is a little extreme. everyone was a kid once, im of age now but when I was 16 and 17 I was curious and I took a couple puffs of a cig every once in a while, it is very easy to buy them. gas stations are pretty picky, but go into a family owned smoke shop and it isnt hard to buy them. being in HS right now in an urban setting, believe me.. there is stuff going on a lot worse than a couple kids acting cool smoking cigs. pot is smoked by over 70% of my school. I get asked to buy it or smoke it almost 3 times a week, im one of the 30% though. you keep saying fake IDs.. I have never seen a fake ID in all 4 of my HS days. if kids want them, they are going to get them, I can promise that. we shouldnt be concerned about the high schoolers though.. tabaky and MJ are getting into the MIDDLE SCHOOLS like crazy now. all they need to know is one high school kid and that kid has a senior friend and the smoke goes right down the line. let the kids get green faced and puke, on their own. cause its gonna happen. 

all this is saying.. why tell a couple of 20-60 year olds that they arnt allowed to smoke at an OUTDOOR event. they are adults, they know what their doing, and it is perfectly legal. 

next time you happen to get matched up with a smoker at a 3D event, why dont YOU just drop out? why kick him out when he is doing something legal, just like you?


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I have recently quit smoking (just over a month ago) and I used to smoke on all of the ranges. I never had one person complain to me, I tried to be courteous about it and kept all my butts in my stool until I found a trash can. I don't have a problem with anyone smoking on the range, as long as they are courteous and away from all the youth ranges.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't like cigarettes and can't stand the smoke. However I don't have a problem with people smoking on the range as long as they don't have the smoke in my face. With the current political situation in this country I think there is a lot of other issues to worry about besides this. We need to have fun shooting our bows why we can instead of being politically correct.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

adrian_aka said:


> I am from Europe and I find it sad that in the "country of the free" you feel the need to make up all sort of stupid ass rules to limit your freedoms ! I think that the only rule should be respect !


WHAT HE SAID!! 
Listen to him. 

I bet he grew up under the hammer fist of Communism or knows those who did.

This is where we are heading now and guys like him wonder....
"Don't Americans know what laws are? They restrict your rights".


Can we all learn a new word for today?

R E S P E C T..

Stop mandating common sense.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> What are some of your thoughts ??


First thought that came to me, was- Why are Americans such nosey crybabys?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I could care less if someone smokes.

People worry way to much about what other do!

I dont smoke but dont care if someone outside wants to smoke.

DB


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

I am of the opinion that people should be able to do what they want as long as it doesn't affect others. I could care less if someone in my group smokes, chews, burps or farts..... as long as they don't do it upwind of me. Don't spit on my gear or where everyone walks, don't throw your butts on the ground, don't blow smoke in anyones face etc, etc, etc. BUT heres the problem, as with all other ridiculous rules, people have blatantly violated other peoples rights or they wouldn't have made the rule! Like someone said earlier in this thread, RESPECT.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't see the concern about throwing butts on the ground. You could probably add up all the butts ever thrown down on any given range and it would not equal one families trash picked up in a one week period. And the trash picked up is going to be an environmental nightmare set to happen to our grandchildren in the years to come.

But, what do we care...we obviously don't because we do it every day.


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I obviously have a bias against it. I have asthma and the tobacco smoke bothers it. I think it is very unhealthy and that people should not destroy their vital organs in such a manner. How ever, i think they have a right to do what they want, so long as it does not infringe upon others rights (such as having fresh air). So basically no smoking around non smokers in public, though in reality i really dont care as long as its not causing me breathing problems.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

adrian_aka said:


> I am from Europe and I find it sad that in the "country of the free" you fell the need to make up all sort of stupid ass rules who limit your freedoms ! I think that the only rule should be respect !


Thank You for this post....I "Thought" that this was still America, but I reckon that the Leftist mindset has even infiltrated into the minds of what used to be Freedom loving people....America is dead........Jim


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

AddicTioN said:


> Can't stand smell of smoke..I'm not trying to get bad lungs from 2nd hand smoke and get really annoyed by people who smoke in public. I say do it in your car with you widows up or in your house with your doors shut if u wanna pay to kill yourself go ahead but don't involve me when doing it.


I would bet that you burn wood! But that's ok right ? What if your neighbors didn't like it? Is that smoke better to breath? 

Heli-M Nation


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

I love all the post against smoking in public, etc, etc. But would light a campfire in a public park! Just think of the things you burn before you criticize others. Grills, wood burners, trash, your old truck that smokes like its on fire! So when you decide that because it smokes it should be banned think of the whole universe of things that smoke , and prepare for those to be banned also. This is the way our government looks at these things. As the saying goes, be careful what you wish for you just might get it!

Heli-M Nation


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

pacsport said:


> I love all the post against smoking in public, etc, etc. But would light a campfire in a public park! Just think of the things you burn before you criticize others. Grills, wood burners, trash, your old truck that smokes like its on fire! So when you decide that because it smokes it should be banned think of the whole universe of things that smoke , and prepare for those to be banned also. This is the way our government looks at these things. As the saying goes, be careful what you wish for you just might get it!
> 
> Heli-M Nation


Need a cigarette? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok I smoke but I make dang sure of couple things.
1. I am downwind of everyone in my group
2. my cigarette butts are never on the ground i Field strip em and stick back in my cigarette pack i refuse to litter.
3. If even one person in my group asked me not to smoke then I don't

I try be be as considerate as possible wish to heck I could quit but in meantime I do worry about offending anyone and would hate to see me not able to participate in the sport I love most If they say I can't smoke on course then I wont. I will have to say in my opinion as bad as my habit may seam to some I really have seen outrageous behavior from some drinking at shoots that I guess You find less offensive than me getting as far away and lighting up! I do not drink at shoots nor do I cuss at shoots etc. I try always to be respectful of others. Please don't ban me!!!


----------



## STORMINMOOSE (Dec 20, 2009)

STRICNINE said:


> I think we should start enforcing the rules that are already in place prior to placing new rules. For example:
> 
> 1. Spectators should not distract shooters. (including wifes, crying babies, pizza delivery, etc)
> 2. Electronic devices (Iphones with cameras in use, ring tones not turned off, full conversations)
> ...


Great Post!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

i think we need to go communist and ban EVERYTHING.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont smoke, I dont care if you smoke, if they stop smoking they might also stop all tobacco, when I cant chew my golden blend I wont be there!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't smoke and feel that NO Smoking on the ASA ranges should be a rule


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

How about instead of trying to use rules to ban certain behaviors (i.e. smoking), why not just let the people around the "offender" handle it. People, believe it or not, are more than capable of being civil and addressing such things on an individual basis. 

I can't stand guys who won't just shut the hell up when I'm at a tournament. You know what I do, I ask them to stop talking or at least keep it down. If some one is smoking, I ask them to make sure it's not blowing my direction. We need to try and get away from legislating the minushia and let people deal with people.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

It's easy, just stand down wind, be respectful, dont throw your butts on the ground. If someone has a problem with that, they should leave. Or go indoors where it's smoke free now. ;0)


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

People want to ban smoking outside....OUTSIDE!!!....Some folks should just get their panties out of their nether-regions, and accept the fact that the World doesn't revolve around them, and that outlawing things that THEY don't agree with is being a Facist...I think that we should outlaw Men wearing flip-flops, and any form of sandals...Lets also outlaw over-weight women wearing clothes that are too small...These things cause me stress, so lets join together and ban these two things also...................Jim (P.S. .I kinda gotta thing for chunky girls, so I alone will get to decide what an over weight woman is...)


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Next thing you know they will want to ban pooting on the range. :jeez:


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Harperman said:


> People want to ban smoking outside....OUTSIDE!!!....Some folks should just get their panties out of their nether-regions, and accept the fact that the World doesn't revolve around them, and that outlawing things that THEY don't agree with is being a Facist...I think that we should outlaw Men wearing flip-flops, and any form of sandals...Lets also outlaw over-weight women wearing clothes that are too small...These things cause me stress, so lets join together and ban these two things also...................Jim (P.S. .I kinda gotta thing for chunky girls, so I alone will get to decide what an over weight woman is...)


Relax, they're just trying to limit competition. If they run enough people off the range, they might have a chance to place well.


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

Smoke them if you got them, you want respect? Give it


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

pacsport said:


> I would bet that you burn wood! But that's ok right ? What if your neighbors didn't like it? Is that smoke better to breath?
> 
> Heli-M Nation


Look I'm not taking sides one way or another. Although I don't smoke. But yes wood is ALOT better to breathe than cigarets. Wood is a natural Rescource. Not filled with tar, and other poisons.


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I commented so I might as well put in my small two cents. I think if you do smoke, that's your progaritive. BUT, respect me by not smoking with it in my face, and put your butts In a can. Do not litter up the trail. I don't have any problem with it other wise.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Can't say I ever noticed smokers or the absence of them on the ranges. I'd guess many more people are respectable about it when in public settings and around strangers than talking anonymously on here. 

Since tobacco helped pay for my education, I wouldn't feel right saying to ban it anywhere. However, If you are bugging me with it and especially if I think its intentional then we are going to have issues.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Just carry a can of doe urin if that one guy that ruins it for every one and shows no resect, squirt him then you will be even,


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Callo21 said:


> Look I'm not taking sides one way or another. Although I don't smoke. But yes wood is ALOT better to breathe than cigarets. Wood is a natural Rescource. Not filled with tar, and other poisons.


It looks like you're wrong. check this out...http://ehhi.org/woodsmoke/health_effects.shtml



> ■Although wood smoke conjures up fond memories of sitting by a cozy fire, it is important to know that the components of wood smoke and cigarette smoke are quite similar, and that many components of both are carcinogenic. Wood smoke contains fine particulate matter, carbon monoxide, formaldehyde, sulfur dioxide and various irritant gases such as nitrogen oxides that can scar the lungs. Wood smoke also contains chemicals known or suspected to be carcinogens, such as polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAHs) and dioxin.


Read the rest. Burning a camp fire or fire place is like burning thousands of cigarettes.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm a non-smoker but do not have an issue with it outdoors. Most smokers now have enough respect for other to do the down wind thing and not leave butts. If it ever really bothered me I'd say something.

Benzy has not yet figured out that he shoots a 5 after every cigarette so I'm not going to point it out again this year :wink:


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a smoker who tries to be considerate of those around me. I always try to stay away from the people around me who don't smoke, and don't liter the range with my trash. BUT, I was once at a shoot, in the parking lot with nobody within I would say 40yards of me. A person walked all that way to tell me that I should be considerate of others and not do that here. He was in no way nice about it, so I (as nice as possible) pointed out that he came to me and my smoke not the other way around. After some words that were not so nice from both of us, we were seperated by some onlookers. So my question is, how considerate do you have to be? If I go to where my smoking wouldn't bother you and you seek me out who is in the wrong? It seems to me the only things that we have the freedom to do in this country anymore are pay taxes, pay for lazy people that don't want to work who are on welfare, and die. These are my thoughts and mine alone.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

ibo73503 said:


> I am a smoker who tries to be considerate of those around me. I always try to stay away from the people around me who don't smoke, and don't liter the range with my trash. BUT, I was once at a shoot, in the parking lot with nobody within I would say 40yards of me. A person walked all that way to tell me that I should be considerate of others and not do that here. He was in no way nice about it, so I (as nice as possible) pointed out that he came to me and my smoke not the other way around. After some words that were not so nice from both of us, we were seperated by some onlookers. So my question is, how considerate do you have to be? If I go to where my smoking wouldn't bother you and you seek me out who is in the wrong? It seems to me the only things that we have the freedom to do in this country anymore are pay taxes, pay for lazy people that don't want to work who are on welfare, and die. These are my thoughts and mine alone.


It is common anymore for people to try and force their agenda on someone else. The guy that approached you probably released more toxins in the air with his vehicle that day than you could release with cigs in a lifetime.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like we have a shoot off smokers against none smokers ,smokers on stake 123 & none on stake 4 5 &6 winner takes all. People who dip on 7&8 people who fart on 9&10 and those that eat snacks on11&12 the rest can stand by the campfire.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

No pretty women on the range it distracts every body,the only solution is to remind people to respect every one.love your neighbor as your self kind a rule.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

MGF said:


> Relax, they're just trying to limit competition. If they run enough people off the range, they might have a chance to place well.


Good one!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey! I made it through a whole indoor 3D today without a cigarette. Yep entered the building at 10:50 (early riser me) and didn't leave the building until going on 2:30. T.Y. thought I had quit and was kinda proud of me. Still, bhtr3d and T.Y. being brothers....


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Hummm is see some post are missing

I don't want to shoot next to people who eat granola. It might give them gas. This might be a reason why my score stinks. 

So if you want to eat granola in your car or truck that's fine. But don't bring granola on to the range. 

I also think we should ban spoons they are making people fat.


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

Some people want to ban smoking, others 32oz drinks & foi gras, others guns. It's all the same mindset. Ex-smoker, hate the habit. I understand requesting no smoking indoors, but outdoors? Grow a pair Francis.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

> Benzy has not yet figured out that he shoots a 5 after every cigarette so I'm not going to point it out again this year


Haven't smoked or dipped in a month, hopefully I'll quit shaking by this summer. :wink:


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

benzy said:


> Haven't smoked or dipped in a month, hopefully I'll quit shaking by this summer. :wink:


Glad to hear!


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

jocala said:


> Some people want to ban smoking, others 32oz drinks & foi gras, others guns. It's all the same mindset. Ex-smoker, hate the habit. I understand requesting no smoking indoors, but outdoors? Grow a pair Francis.


I'm with this guy, except for his last sentence. I don't know francis and will not speculate on whether or not he needs to grow anything. Seriously, this is a free country, respect those who don't smoke and don't throw the butts on the ground but for heck sakes, you are outside. Wow! I'm just having a difficult time drawing a distinction between supporters of something like this and Michael Bloomberg and Michelle Obama. Also, I like what someone said about the same people against smoking, going to MickeyD's and ordering a 2000+ calorie meal.... yeah I'm sure all the anti's are thin fit personal trainer types too. Hahaha!

Non-smoker by the way.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, some of the banter been funny to read. The main cause of this discussion is starting to to alude from its direciton of where it was to be geared towards.


Personally, for myself. I could not care if you did smoke or not. Dipped or not. 


What, poeple I '''think''' is more of a common courtesy from those, and either move back away from the shooting area ( spectator area btw the range lines) .


----------



## gone-huntin (Dec 30, 2012)

I think we should ban all these whiney ass people from the shoots if you don't like it stay away from bit I also think that smokers should be courteous about where there smoke is blowing


----------



## fallenangels (Jan 29, 2013)

I grew up around a chain smoker, and hated to be locked in an area where I couldn't get away...now as an older person I enjoy a good ciggar, but wouldn't do it in a place where people have to tolerate it...the range is for archery and out of respect one should keep their personal habits personal.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

If someone fires up something that is legal only for medicinal purposes in some states is there a "license checker" on site? what if they share...........


----------



## traicy (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't think that we should ban smoking. but, from the other hand, all smokers should think always where they do this actions, they should think about how their smoking influences on other people.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Had a smoker 2 groups ahead of me and 1 behind me, sneezed like crazy. ASA London


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> I could care less if someone smokes.
> 
> People worry way to much about what other do!
> 
> ...


I agree with DB. I don't smoke and really don't care if someone else does.


----------



## tylo_g5 (Mar 23, 2011)

You people are a bunch of cry babies! People been smoking for ever, and will continue too. So suck it up and worry about your shot.


----------



## OCD Archery (Jun 1, 2013)

*It's Called RESPECT..!*

Alright.. as with anything there is compromise and respect that needs to go both ways.. Smokers need to be more aware of the effect their habits have on those around them and non smokers need to respect ones rights to smoke. The easiest alternative that is less intrusive for a smoker to stay calm and yet have their nicotine fix is these e cigs.. like blu and ego and such .. they are a healthy alternative to bystanders and allow for nicotine uptake.. Any which way tho.. been on both sides of the fence on this and it's an easy fix.. yet most will still find a way to not be happy about it no matter the outcome.. but truth of the matter is.. it's all about RESPECT in every direction. We all love our sport, and we should support those in our sport no matter their lifestyle choices... and to those that even bring the medication side to this discussion.. ever heard of baked goods.. ?? lol .. :tongue:


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I think this is Americas biggest problem nowadays. People are overly concerned about what someone else is doing. If people want to smoke, let them smoke. Your outside and its not as big a deal as being crammed into a restaraunt. You guys that want to ban smoking are no different than the liberals that want to ban guns.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Realy, I believe a smokers rights end where mine began. My lungs are mine and I shouldn't have to breath someone's else's waste and poisons. So if someone pee'd or pooped on you it's ok, cause it the same as smoke. A waste or biproduct the body expels .


----------



## OCD Archery (Jun 1, 2013)

PFD42 said:


> Realy, I believe a smokers rights end where mine began. My lungs are mine and I shouldn't have to breath someone's else's waste and poisons. So if someone pee'd or pooped on you it's ok, cause it the same as smoke. A waste or biproduct the body expels .


may I suggest a physics class... :embara: a carcinogen is exactly that.. so what... am I to suggest you keep your diesel truck emissions to nothing when you pull up to a shoot.. roll in slowly and off the gas pedal and don't come pulling up next to me ... or why pick on a diesel.. any car or bike or generator or.. well.. the list could go on and on .. you're subjected to sooo much that you don't even realize.. from heavy metals to alkaline to ... as I said .. large list.. so.. how about instead of the PIAS views on each side, to rather say.. there is a compromise and as we did not so long ago, shake on it in essence and move on to propelling our sport. Sanctioning bodies should just step up and lay down an easy compromise, and on to the next.. !! but who am I to say.. I've only shot, supported, and competed most all of my life.. 25 of my 36 years..


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Just be considerate while you smoke.....thats all i ask.

Really doesnt bother me too much, however fewer and fewer people back home smoke.

Seems to be more down south. Cant smoke in any public establishments in Wisconsin including bars.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

What the heck....all these posts, and NOT ONE has mentioned the biggest problem with smoking on the range...that of FOREST FIRES!! Those cigarette butts, if not totally put out and they are tossed around can result in FIRES...and the ultimate loss of the entire range. The fire doesn't have to necessarily start while people are on the range...the fires can ignite several hours later if the conditions are right to kinder the fire to get it started.
Many ranges can be tinder boxes in and of themselves, especially during dry seasons! People are so concerned about their nicotine habits and don't seem to give a rat about the range or the forests, trees, and potentially the surrounding residential areas!!!
Even the targets/bales themselves are NOT "fire-proof." People are very careless when tossing around their cigarette/or cigar butts.
field14 (Tom D.0


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

Isn't it great being in the great outdoors, nice fresh air, and then having it ruined by cigarette smoke.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah because there have been soo many instances of forest fires at an ASA event. Maybe you guys should stay at the house. I mean damn, when you drive down the street do you think "man what a great day ruined by those exhaust fumes"?

This is a free country, if someone wants to smoke, especially outside, then they can. There is no law that prevents it. Hell, the president smokes. Someone who smokes shouldn't be looked down upon. Take a good look in the mirror. A lot of people have way worst demons. I saw something in NY I thought was interesting while I was there on business. They make areas for smokers. Maybe ASA should make areas for complainers. 

Seems to me most of the guys I see on here need to focus more on their score than someone else smoking. lol


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

seafaris said:


> Isn't it great being in the great outdoors, nice fresh air, and then having it ruined by cigarette smoke.


Or the intense smoke from a WILD FIRE that is out of control? And then losing the entire range because of it.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

STRICNINE said:


> Yeah because there have been _soo many instances of forest fires at an ASA event_. Maybe you guys should stay at the house. I mean damn, when you drive down the street do you think "man what a great day ruined by those exhaust fumes"?
> 
> This is a free country, if someone wants to smoke, especially outside, then they can. There is no law that prevents it. Hell, the president smokes. Someone who smokes shouldn't be looked down upon. Take a good look in the mirror. A lot of people have way worst demons. I saw something in NY I thought was interesting while I was there on business. They make areas for smokers. Maybe ASA should make areas for complainers.
> 
> Seems to me most of the guys I see on here need to focus more on their score than someone else smoking. lol


All it takes is ONE fire...That sounds like the same mentality used by the proponents of SKY DRAWING...it is OK to sky draw...afterall, nobody has been maimed or killed...yet.
I know of several instances of indoor ranges, and a couple of outdoor ranges that were totally destroyed...as a direct result of cigarette butts that weren't put completely out...and kindled up a major fire! Don't say it "can't" happen...because it already has...just not "yet" at an ASA event.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

seafaris said:


> Isn't it great being in the great outdoors, nice fresh air, and then having it ruined by cigarette smoke.


Or a camp fire, right? LOL


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

field14 said:


> What the heck....all these posts, and NOT ONE has mentioned the biggest problem with smoking on the range...that of FOREST FIRES!! Those cigarette butts, if not totally put out and they are tossed around can result in FIRES...and the ultimate loss of the entire range. The fire doesn't have to necessarily start while people are on the range...the fires can ignite several hours later if the conditions are right to kinder the fire to get it started.
> Many ranges can be tinder boxes in and of themselves, especially during dry seasons! People are so concerned about their nicotine habits and don't seem to give a rat about the range or the forests, trees, and potentially the surrounding residential areas!!!
> Even the targets/bales themselves are NOT "fire-proof." People are very careless when tossing around their cigarette/or cigar butts.
> field14 (Tom D.0


Littering is illegal or, otherwise disallowed just about everyplace. It's hard to justify throwing anything anyplace but the cigarettes they make these days don't stay burning unless you suck on them almost continuously.

I routinely start fires in all sorts of interesting and useful ways like fling and steel, friction, glass and so on. Trying to get one started with s cigg is about the hardest unless you use it to light char. It's damned near impossible to start a fire by just throwing a cigarette on the ground. They just go out too fast. Not impossible but almost.

No significant danger here.


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually like camp fires, as long as I am upwind. Thre's just something about cigarette smoke that really bothers me.




MGF said:


> Or a camp fire, right? LOL


----------



## OCD Archery (Jun 1, 2013)

field14 said:


> All it takes is ONE fire...That sounds like the same mentality used by the proponents of SKY DRAWING...it is OK to sky draw...afterall, nobody has been maimed or killed...yet.
> I know of several instances of indoor ranges, and a couple of outdoor ranges that were totally destroyed...as a direct result of cigarette butts that weren't put completely out...and kindled up a major fire! Don't say it "can't" happen...because it already has...just not "yet" at an ASA event.
> field14 (Tom D.)


LMAO.. What little girlies are a bunch of ya'll.. oh.. n just to point it out.. TOM D. .. u know what else floats ..? hint.. > similar to some responses here


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

Some of you can laugh and make fun of the responses here, but the ones who do usually don't want to take any responsibilty for their actions.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

seafaris said:


> Some of you can laugh and make fun of the responses here, but the ones who do usually don't want to take any responsibilty for their actions.


That's a false assumption....I'm bringing two packs to the next shoot and letting the wind blows where it blows. lol

Light one and just let it burn, not even smoke it. lol

If it gets in soo many folks heads about smoking at this point it's starting to look like a competitive advantage.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Now smokers dont take responsibility for there actions. Lol, this is the best thread ever.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Actually, I brought this up in the ASA forums sometime ago. Where the Illinois FITA Indoor Championship was being held there was no smokin allowed and blowing this to hell and gone was; "No smoking on club grounds." You couldn't smoke even in your car or truck.

Now, health wise. Second hand smoke outside, BS. It isn't like you're sucking up smoke to no end. I mean, outside fresh air abounds.

For the smoker a different story, but then many evidently have never worked in a factory. Smoke so thick you can't see from one end of the building to the other. Fumes from scorched oil and coolants abound. Fumes so terrible that those not used to them have been known to drop from severe headaches, even vomit. And think how it is when temperatures can and do range up to 125 degrees.
36 years I worked in the factory and some jackazz is going to tell me smoking is bad...
I got this thing I throw out; I forget the name of the song, but has "two out of three ain't bad." Well, I don't drink and I don't beat my wife. Which one do you want me to trade?


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

SonnyThomas said:


> Actually, I brought this up in the ASA forums sometime ago. Where the Illinois FITA Indoor Championship was being held there was no smokin allowed and blowing this to hell and gone was; "No smoking on club grounds." You couldn't smoke even in your car or truck.


Rules like that exist just to be mean to smokers.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Personally, I am not a smoker and I really do not care if people smoke when I am outside shooting. My fear is a person flicking a butt and it catching something on fire. I know it would be a long shot but hey, goofier things have happened.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I smoke but I do not smoke while I'm shooting. I've noticed that for about 25 minutes after I smoke I simply can not hold quite as steady.
I did smoke in London immediately after we had finished shooting. I did see and smell other folks smoking during the shoot.
- Most smokers ARE considerate and try to avoid bothering others. Most people in general are considerate of others. But not all people are considerate of other people and smokers are obviously people.

To the smokers......
- Please be considerate of others and be sure your smoke is not going straight into another persons space. 
- When you finish your smoke snub it out sufficiently and put the butt in a garbage container. Grinding it out on the ground and leaving it on the ground is littering!! Carry the butt with you until you come upon a trash can if you must.

To the non-smokers......
- I smoke and find the odor of second smoke obnoxious but let's not be overly self-righteous.
- Just because you can smell tobacco smoke does not mean you are being assaulted.

"Freedom of speech" is important but too many use it to be VERY rude and impolite. Just like some smokers and some NON-smokers act like fools over the issue of smoking in public.

When I must pass gas I find a place where I can do so without offending others. I do the same when smoking. It's common courtesy............


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I apologize to my group in semi pro for farting on my chair while waiting to go pull arrows lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> I apologize to my group in semi pro for farting on my chair while waiting to go pull arrows lol


Little girly farts are ok............


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't like smoking, never will do it, but I do not have a problem with ARCHERS smoking on the range, as long as they are courteous and considerate of their fellow archers and the tournament grounds. I've shot with plenty of people that smoke, never had a problem. 

What I DO have a problem with, is when spectators smoke on the range. They do not have to be there..they can leave any time they want to. I shot with a person once that didn't smoke, but all three of her spectators did! They were not considerate AT ALL. Their butts were left everywhere, and they would not back up from the group to at least keep it our of the archers trying to focus. 

I also agree that smoking should not be allowed on youth ranges. If the parents of a child choose not to smoke, therefore not exposing their child to second hand smoke, why is it okay that another child's parents can expose them?


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

And I do not have such a big problem with chewing tobacco/snuff because it does not effect someone else, as smoking does. But just like smoking, be courteous. I hate seeing big wads of dip on the ground. Put it in a trash can WITH A BAG, please.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

how about this 

http://youtu.be/3eRvmP8KTKM


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

ups


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> I apologize to my group in semi pro for farting on my chair while waiting to go pull arrows lol


That little squeaker was you?


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Smoking don't really bother me. I don't smoke and can't stand to be in a vehicle with folks who smoke...but in the open air, I don't really care. I think too many people look for things to worry and or complain about. If you go to a place to eat, there are people who will absolutely flip out if they see somebody smoke...they worry so much about 2nd hand smoke and the germs and such from smoking...but they don't give a thought to the guy/gal cooking their food that may or may not have just came from the bathroom, held their junk and then ran right back out there to cook food without washing their hands. They are more worried about if they smoke or not. I worry more about them running into the bathroom with explosive diarrhea, and then coming back out without washing their hands and then putting the finishing touches on my steak or baked tater.

Cigarette butts on the ground aren't any worse than non smoking competitors leaving empty water/sports drink bottles on the ground. I saw this quite a bit at KY on the powerline...despite their being trash boxes within an easy walk of where they left them laying. I think if a rage official sees a competitor intentionally leaving trash on the ground at that particular target...they should penalize them for that target...be it a zero or a 5.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

all its takes is one fire REALLY , IBO has been around how long --any fires lol land of the FREE , DONT blow smoke at other shooters and be considerate . If i want to smoke in the field and some one has a problem with it I say stay home where there is no smoking. and I do not smoke . Move to my state where they want to take all your rights and you will learn quick


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

adrian_aka said:


> I am from Europe and I find it sad that in the "country of the free" you fell the need to make up all sort of stupid ass rules who limit your freedoms ! I think that the only rule should be respect !


That would work, if, people treated each other with respect. The problem is, everyone (okay, a lot of people), think they are the exception to the rule. Just look around. No matter what situation you are in, there is always somebody trying to ignore the rules, cutting in line, trying to scam somebody, bully somebody, cuss loudly in line at the movies, or whatever. Consideration and respect of others is a dying art.


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

My two cents worth here. I smoke. During a shoot I always stand apart from the group downwind when I smoke. The butt is killed and put into my pocket afterwards or some other container to be disposed of properly. The way I see it if I can always attempt to be considerate to non smokers then so can everyone else without having rules brought in that may upset i the sport for some. Be considerate and enjoy the day will be enjoyable for all


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

Smoke outside who cares. Blow smoke in my face...I CARE!

Don't throw your butts on the ground. Ya wanna smoke then be clean. You carried that trash in....CARRY IT OUT!

Yer dang skippy this is AMERICA. My father fought so we could continue to respectfully voice our likes and dislikes in this country. RESPECT THAT EVERY DAY. 

I smoked for well over 20 years. I worked hard to quit. I understand the addiction. However I will not tolerate being disrespected. I will ask you not to blow smoke when I'm down wind of you. If you continue to do so. You'll learn what a cigarette tastes like.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

VAN DAM said:


> We are outside, who cares if people smoke. I hate smoking by the way but I have never been bothered by it at a shoot. Its not like your stuck in room with the person we are outdoors


This ^^^


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

It's funny to hear someone make the comment about their "freedoms or rights" when it comes to smoking. To my knowledge there is no Constitutional Amendment and nothing in the Bill of Rights that states it is your right as an American to inhale noxious fumes into your lungs to induce a chemical high and then exhale it back into the air and nobody is allowed to complain.

1. Butts and trash being left on the ground
2. possible fire hazard

These are the two main concerns when allowing smoking at outdoor venues, plain and simple. And unfortunately, most smokers don't care or are concerned about either. For every one considerate fellow like CaveTroll that is considerate of others, there are 20 that are not and cause people to make rules.

Respect and consideration are lost concepts in America, so rules must be made because we as Americans *think* it's our* right* to be disrespectful and inconsiderate to others.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> It's funny to hear someone make the comment about their "freedoms or rights" when it comes to smoking. To my knowledge there is no Constitutional Amendment and nothing in the Bill of Rights that states it is your right as an American to inhale noxious fumes into your lungs to induce a chemical high and then exhale it back into the air and nobody is allowed to complain.


And to my knowledge there is no law against smoking. It there was cigars and cigarettes wouldn't be for sale at most all grocery stores, gas stations and pharmacies across the Unitled States.

Why is it that kids can smoke and it's against the law for them to buy cigarette?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> And to my knowledge there is no law against smoking. It there was cigars and cigarettes wouldn't be for sale at most all grocery stores, gas stations and pharmacies across the Unitled States.
> 
> Why is it that kids can smoke and it's against the law for them to buy cigarette?


Actually there are several laws against smoking. No smoking in a lot of restaurants, no smoking on hospital grounds, no smoking in airplanes, etc.....you have no "rights" to NOT abide by those laws. 

And you may need to clarify your "kid" statement, I'm no following you. In my state of MO, there is an age limit on buying and smoking. It's up to the police to enforce both.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

rattlinman said:


> It's funny to hear someone make the comment about their "freedoms or rights" when it comes to smoking. To my knowledge there is no Constitutional Amendment and nothing in the Bill of Rights that states it is your right as an American to inhale noxious fumes into your lungs to induce a chemical high and then exhale it back into the air and nobody is allowed to complain.
> 
> 1. Butts and trash being left on the ground
> 2. possible fire hazard
> ...



Littering and starting fires is illegal almost everyplace. I've been smoking for 40 years and I have never thrown butts on the ground or started a fire that I didn't intend to start.

Can you by chance present evidence that this is even a significant fraction of our liter problem?

The way our constitution is set up, it's really the powers of government that need to be enumerated...especially the federal government.

As to what goes into the air around us we have fire places, camp fires (pretty much the same sort of smoke as a cig), millions of gas burning vehicles, factories and so on that really make a mess of things and you breath it all the time. I want to have a smoke and then you complain?

I'll put out my smoke if you leave your car parked. ok?


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

rattlinman said:


> Actually there are several laws against smoking. No smoking in a lot of restaurants, no smoking on hospital grounds, no smoking in airplanes, etc.....you have no "rights" to NOT abide by those laws.
> 
> And you may need to clarify your "kid" statement, I'm no following you. In my state of MO, there is an age limit on buying and smoking. It's up to the police to enforce both.


If I ever open a restaurant, I'll require people to smoke.


----------



## GOOSEMAN1 (Mar 25, 2013)

My son shot up erie this weekend. he shoots YH class and was shooting with a group of 4 including himself. He was paired with two other YH and a Adult shooting traditional. After shooting Friday, he told me that the adult smoked the entire time and always through the butt on the ground and stomped it out. Hey, i dont have a problem with smoking but give me a break, your on a course with kids. have some common sense.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> And to my knowledge there is no law against smoking. It there was cigars and cigarettes wouldn't be for sale at most all grocery stores, gas stations and pharmacies across the Unitled States.
> 
> Why is it that kids can smoke and it's against the law for them to buy cigarette?





rattlinman said:


> Actually there are several laws against smoking. No smoking in a lot of restaurants, no smoking on hospital grounds, no smoking in airplanes, etc.....you have no "rights" to NOT abide by those laws.
> 
> And you may need to clarify your "kid" statement, I'm no following you. In my state of MO, there is an age limit on buying and smoking. It's up to the police to enforce both.



Smoking is not against the law. Yes, smoking is lawfully restricted in areas. One big difference there, bud.

Kids are kids to me, school age kids. And just when did a MO. kid get fined or thrown in the slammer for smoking? You telling me parents aren't making the police do their job? Here, in Illinois, they "test" stores that sell cigarettes. Yep, sell a pack of cigarettes to kid with a false identification and the store gets slammed. Employees have been fired because of the police setting up such "tests." Any individual who buys cigarettes for a kid is looking for big time trouble, but the kid is given a pass....

I see it kids smoking off school grounds virtually every time I pass the local high school. I ain't talk 2 or 3 kids or even half dozen, but dozen or more of them and it's not all unusual for a cop car to cruise right on by or be conveniently absent....Long as it's been going on don't tell me the cops don't know.
I have yet to hear of under age kid hammered for smoking. How many parents would tear into their kids if they were have to pay a fine? Or would they be at city meetings ripping their city councilmen?


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

GOOSEMAN1 said:


> My son shot up erie this weekend. he shoots YH class and was shooting with a group of 4 including himself. He was paired with two other YH and a Adult shooting traditional. After shooting Friday, he told me that the adult smoked the entire time and always through the butt on the ground and stomped it out. Hey, i dont have a problem with smoking but give me a break, your on a course with kids. have some common sense.


It's hard to excuse rudeness or littering but people have all sorts of creative and more damaging ways of doing both than their smoking.

People eat and throw their garbage on the ground all the time but we don't try to outlaw eating. 

You're right, common sense goes a long way but I don't think that is really what this discussion is about. It really seems like smoking related rudeness and littering is being overemphasized and blown WAY out of proportion.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Smoking is not against the law. Yes, smoking is lawfully restricted in areas. One big difference there, bud.
> 
> Kids are kids to me, school age kids. And just when did a MO. kid get fined or thrown in the slammer for smoking? You telling me parents aren't making the police do their job? Here, in Illinois, they "test" stores that sell cigarettes. Yep, sell a pack of cigarettes to kid with a false identification and the store gets slammed. Employees have been fired because of the police setting up such "tests." Any individual who buys cigarettes for a kid is looking for big time trouble, but the kid is given a pass....
> 
> ...


Sonny, you must have me confused with someone else, my name is Johnny...not bud.

And you just stated what I already said, it is against the law for kids to buy AND smoke, but it's up to law enforcement and parents to enforce it. Targeting stores and not the kids themselves is a decision made by the local law enforcement. At the school my children attended, a police officer worked at the school and busted kids for smoking.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

MGF said:


> It's hard to excuse rudeness or littering but people have all sorts of creative and more damaging ways of doing both than their smoking.
> 
> *People eat and throw their garbage on the ground all the time but we don't try to outlaw eating.*
> 
> You're right, common sense goes a long way but I don't think that is really what this discussion is about. It really seems like smoking related rudeness and littering is being overemphasized and blown WAY out of proportion.


Well, I commend you sir if you have never thrown a cigarrete butt out the window or dropped it on the ground after 40 years of smoking. If all of your fellow smokers did the same there would not be those issues. But because of the major drought we had here last year, it was a big concern whether you believe it or not. We had hundreds of grass fires along highways caused by careless smokers.
But I think your just trying to be argumentative now...and that's just silly as that is not why this thread was started.


----------

